# Beavertail Strike - options



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

Man I love mine. I haven't spent alot of time poling it yet but I love the way it runs. 

It handles chop and the bigger stuff really well and is so dry it's almost ubelievable.

I got the 90 etech cc and oversized poling platform. Kept it simple. The skiff doesn't have a holeshot and loves to be ran with the motor almost out of the water. Completely different than anything I've ever owned. It is skinny


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I've had a E-tec and now have the Zuk 60 they are both real good products but I'd take this Zuk over the E-TEC any day if buying new. The E-tec's a bit of old Tech, I cant imagine evinrude would continue to try to evolve the 2 cycle. I think we are seeing decades of motorcycle racing tech in this zuk 4 cycle, 2 stroke racing is now extinct in road racing and MX, 2 stroke technology just cant evolve fast enough.

I mean with weight now a non issue in the 60HP class, why buy a 2 stroke? Hole shot? This 4 valve head 3 cylinder Zuk must have a very light reciprocating weight and low end grunt because it revs very quick and has a nice hole shot. It also revs out higher at 6300 Revs so your going to get more prop speed.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You are going to want to switch out the etec 60 on the strike for something better, like an older lighter 2-stroke or the F70.

If you can get the F70, get the F70.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I want to go 4 stroke for the fuel economy. My current Yamaha 90 2 stroke gets about 3 mpg. I have to make long runs at times, putting 40 - 50 nm per day. A 4 stroke would definitely help with that.

While I'll give up being able to work on it since it know Yamaha 2 strokes pretty well and have used them for as long as I can remember, I want to go newer tech for efficiency.

I saw that the E-Tec 60hp is a 2 cylinder, while the Suzuki 60hp is a 3 cylinder. Here is how they compare withe the F70:

F70 - 257 lbs, 4 cylinder, 966cc, 2.33:1 gear ratio
E-Tec 60 - 240 lbs, 2 cylinder, 863cc, 2.67:1 gear ratio
Suzuki 60 - 229 lbs, 3 cylinder, 941cc, 2.27:1 gear ratio

What I don't know is the cost on the Suzi, but I think it is very similar to the E-Tec. The F70 bumps the price by 2k over the E-Tec. And I don't think the F70 would buy me that more much top end over the Suzuki. An engine test I saw for this motor on a HB pro had a top end of 36 mph (it's on the Suzi site).

Basically, the Suzuki is less expensive, would perform almost as well, and would shave 30 pounds over the F70.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Take a good look also as to which dealer network is located nearby. Hate to think of taking a new motor to a mechanic for anything other than maintenance but it does happen. That may also help out in your search. Good luck..


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Take a good look also as to which dealer network is located nearby. Hate to think of taking a new motor to a mechanic for anything other than maintenance but it does happen. That may also help out in your search. Good luck..


Definitely - the part of TX I am in has dealers for all three. What we don't have is a good variety of skiff makers. The boat maker I choose will be out of Florida for sure.

Want to get some feedback on that Suzuki 60hp. Searched on-line, but didn't find much. New Water in San Antonio is now offering it on as an option on the Stilt.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> I want to go 4 stroke for the fuel economy.  My current Yamaha 90 2 stroke gets about 3 mpg.  I have to make long runs at times, putting 40 - 50 nm per day.  A 4 stroke would definitely help with that.
> 
> While I'll give up being able to work on it since it know Yamaha 2 strokes pretty well and have used them for as long as I can remember, I want to go newer tech for efficiency.
> 
> ...



My PRO gets 37.8 mph with the F70 so if the Zuke got 36 mph that"s very impressive


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The performance review on the etec site shows the strike topping out at around 34 mph with the 60 etec. Pretty sure that is with a 4 blade. 
That seems like an adequate speed. With a 3 blade you could probably pick up anothrr 1-2 mph I would imagine. Plus they are offering 3 extra years warranty. 

Anybody have performance numbers on the F70? That would probably be my choice but the extra warranty on the etec is hard to ignore.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is the link to the Suzuki 60hp performance test on the HB Pro:

http://www.suzukimarine.com/Product...ay Boat Works Co/Hells Bay Professional DF60A


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yamaha has a 6 year warranty promo through end of november as well.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd be interested in any info out there on the Suzuki 60 as well. I recently ordered a Strike and wanted the Yami F70 but couldn't justify the extra cost (put me way over my budget). Will and Liz had only good things to say about performance with the ETECS but deep down, I'm still a little squirelly about investing in 2 stroke technology and might like a 4 stroke. I had Suzuki engines for years on center consoles here in CA so I'd like to hear from anyone running one on their skiff. I have never talked to BT about if they would even hang one back there but an interesting option. Might look into cost and even if BT has ever hung one behind a Strike.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I did get confirmation from Liz that the Suzuki is available for the Strike. She is getting me a price.

I've compared engine prices online and I *think* the Suzuki might even be cheaper than the E-Tec. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

The F70 is the perfect power for the Strike. Will be wort it to spend the extra 2 K specially if you going to keep this Skiff for long long time and if one day you need to sell it will be easier with the F70 .


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

> I did get confirmation from Liz that the Suzuki is available for the Strike.  She is getting me a price.
> 
> I've compared engine prices online and I *think* the Suzuki might even be cheaper than the E-Tec.  I'll keep you posted.


Interesting - I was getting a bit higher price for Suzuki online in a very brief search. My guess is BT is getting a smoking deal from Evinrude because they hang so many of them off their boats. Wonder if BT has worked out a good prop for the Suzuki. Still like the idea of the F70 but can't swing it... If you get anywhere on Suzuki price with BT, you don't need to give me a price here in forum but I'd be curious if it was comparable. Thanks /tg


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I've had 2 e tecs and a few 4 strokes on boats. I would never choose the e tec over a 4 stroke unless there was a significant weight advantage. Once you go 4 stroke you will never want to go back - the 2 stroke seems so primitive by comparison.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

How were your experiences with etecs? 

You must have liked them enough to go back for a second one.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I bought my boats with e tecs pre owned - they came with them. As I said, I would never have one unless there was a really substantial weight savings. Mine have been trouble free, but they are nothing like 4 strokes in terms of quiet, smooth and also use more fuel than 4 strokes, in addition to having to make sure there is oil in the tank. To me personally, no advantages that I appreciate - i'd rather have better economy and silky smoothness.


----------



## Palmetto3584 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a Yamaha F70 on my HB 17.8. My top end speed is 42 according to my Raymarine unit (I haven't confirmed with a GPS speedometer). This was with two people in the boat. I will say that I don't think this is typical. According to my rep at HB, this was the fastest 17.8/F70 combo to date. I guess I just got a hot engine.

I have put 20 hrs on my f70 and so far I love it. Very quiet and extremely fuel efficient. It is a few pounds more than a similar 2 stroke but I don't think the weight difference is noticeable. I personally would rather add a few more pounds and have the quietness and fuel savings of a four stroke.

With that being said, I don't think you can make a wrong choice. With the advancements in technology today, all three options are solid choices. I don't think you would see a huge difference in quality, reliability, etc. between any of the three. As with many of these discussions (boats, guns, trucks, reels, etc) it usually comes down to personal preference.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Great info, thanks for the detailed replies.

I did confirm with BT the price on the Suzuki and it is $500 more that the E-Tec 60, but $1,500 lower than the Yamaha F70. I think timgleason is right that Evinrude gives builders a really good price on them compared to others.

So I am leaning towards the Suzuki for cost and to save a little weight. Every little bit helps - I want to ensure that 6" draft. If it is more than 6", I would lean towards the Micro.

Next step is getting a plane ticket and flying out to the factory.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

> Great info, thanks for the detailed replies.
> 
> I did confirm with BT the price on the Suzuki and it is $500 more that the E-Tec 60, but $1,500 lower than the Yamaha F70.  I think timgleason is right that Evinrude gives builders a really good price on them compared to others.
> 
> ...


thanks for info! fuel for thought...If you go with the Strike, Enjoy!


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

In two weeks my Yamaha F70 will be two years old and will have 700 hours on it.  In that time it's run flawlessly except for two months ago when I got a tank of contaminated fuel that would knocked out any engine.  (Thanks Shell station on Pine Island road.)  Other than that, I've never owned a better outboard.  On my BT3 it gives me a cruising speed of 28.5mph and burns 3gph.  With the right prop on a Strike you see more speed and less fuel consumption.  At 247lbs it won't really affect the draft much more than the 60hp options.  On top of all that, it's the quietest engine of the bunch and you can easily hold a normal conversation at running speed.  

The one place where the F70 comes up short is the hole shot.  The low end torque just isn't there but with the jack plate and proper use of the trim tabs I can easily pop up my much heavier BT3 in about two feet of water without ripping up the bottom.  Again, the lighter Strike will do even better.  Yes, you'll pay a lot more for this motor but a Strike/F70 is the best technical skiff on the market and still thousands of $ less than its competitors.  Can't go wrong no matter what you hang on the back.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Gregg. I definitely prefer the Yamaha since that is what I've owned on nearly all my boats. But I am looking forward to getting the efficiency of a 4 stroke. I've heard good things about that Suzuki, including that is the quietest engine out there at that size.

What I will miss is my knowledge of the Yamaha 2 stroke - I also have a Yammie 2 stroke 115 hp on my 18' Kenner center console. I've learned so much over the years - there is a lot that I've worked on my myself and have fixed while dead in the water.

I might be seeing a Strike this weekend down on the TX coast if everything works out. Liz is tracking down an owner for me to get in contact with. Keep y'all posted.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I wonder if they would build a Strike with bulkhead hatches and run on a 40 tiller? Keep it light and simple. Possibly see 30mph?


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree with Greg the F70 is a great power for the Strike. On the strike should perform much stronger than the BT3. Every skiff is different the only way to know is to test ride a strike with the F70. I be honest when I had my vengeance with the F70 I wasn't to happy with the hole shot specially if I had my live well full, took for ever to get on plane. Felt a little under power and I told my self i will never own one ever again but when I rode the Pro with the F70 was a complete different story the hole shot was much much better and the Pro got up on plane way faster and at lower RPM. The strike is smaller and lighter than the vengeance and the semi tunnel will make make the F70 perform much better. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

> In two weeks my Yamaha F70 will be two years old and will have 700 hours on it.  In that time it's run flawlessly except for two months ago when I got a tank of contaminated fuel that would knocked out any engine.  (Thanks Shell station on Pine Island road.)  Other than that, I've never owned a better outboard.  On my BT3 it gives me a cruising speed of 28.5mph and burns 3gph.  With the right prop on a Strike you see more speed and less fuel consumption.  At 247lbs it won't really affect the draft much more than the 60hp options.  On top of all that, it's the quietest engine of the bunch and you can easily hold a normal conversation at running speed.
> 
> The one place where the F70 comes up short is the hole shot.  The low end torque just isn't there but with the jack plate and proper use of the trim tabs I can easily pop up my much heavier BT3 in about two feet of water without ripping up the bottom.  Again, the lighter Strike will do even better.  Yes, you'll pay a lot more for this motor but a Strike/F70 is the best technical skiff on the market and still thousands of $ less than its competitors.  Can't go wrong no matter what you hang on the back.


Gregg - you are always good for an opinion. Was gonna ask you offline but any thoughts/experience on that Suzuki being kicked around? Had a couple Suzukis on boats here in CA and was always pretty happy with them. What ya think?


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I had the same dilemma as you a month ago and here is what pushed me to the zuk. Price, weight, performance, and reliability.

Price=Zuk
Weight=Zuk
reliability ? probably Yamaha, but zuk came with 6 year warranty and I was hearing good things about the reliability of Zuk, and on a recent trip to Alaska I saw more suzuki outboards over any other.

Performance=ZUK, I know 70hp vs 60hp, but the F70 is 4cyl SOHC car engine adaptation, the Suzuki is a DOHC engine designed for this application. I believe it to be a very efficient design and in fact close to the performance of the f70 in torque even at a deficit of 10 hp.

Would I buy a Suzuki MX Bike over a Yamaha, hell no! but I think they got Yamaha on this design. my 2 cents


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Chrisf
Sounds like you own the zuke. Any first hand experience?


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> Chrisf
> Sounds like you own the zuke. Any first hand experience?


No negatives thus far, some of the positives, impressive hole shot, quiet, its nice to BS at 30mph, its a very tight package and well designed, looks to be getting between 3-2 GPH mixed usage. Oil and gear oil change was easy cost about 50$ with the filter.

I've ridden MX all my life and my impression of Suzuki was not very good, I felt they cut corners compared to Honda and Yamaha, but they got me sold on this 60A man.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What boat do you have it on. Any numbers?


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> What boat do you have it on. Any numbers?


EC CAimen 30 mph cruise at 4900 revs and 36 mph at 6300 revs. REB3 15pitch PT prop, numbers are with a loaded skiff. It is hitting the rev limiter and I believe the 16 I ordered will give me top speed of 38.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I'l take 36 mph WOT any day on 16 or 17' skiff.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Don't mean to hijack anything and I almost always don't comment on another mfg. thread but there is only so much misinformation I can stand.   

First off, I think the Strike is a nice skiff and I have great respect for Will & Liz.  But some of the comments about Etec's and 4 strokes are quite simply not based on facts, and I'm specifically addressing fuel efficiency.   I obviously build boats also and can have any engine I want on my own skiff, ok?  And I have an Etec...... why?

I'm going to do my best to keep apples to apples comparison, which means the Yammie 4S T60/F60 to the Etec 60.   Check out the performance reports and you'll see the Yammies on an HPX17 show 2.5 to 3.2 GPH @4k rpms with MPG of 6.5 to 8.5.  Look at the reports on the Etec 60 and you'll see @ 4k rpms GPH numbers of 2.07 to 2.29 giving 9.2 to 10,2 MPG.  Anyone want to talk fuel efficiency yet?  The Etec 60 offers the NEMA network so its real easy to get fuel management info.  My own boat is quite a bit lighter than the Strike (apples and oranges comparison) but fuel management on my skiff (Etec) I get 11.2 MPG at 4k rpms.

So...I'll say the 4 strokes are quiet but when my wife and I are out cruising around, I have no problem having a conversation with my wife at cruising speeds while she sits in front of the console.  And I don't have great hearing.... But apples to apples you aren't going to beat the hole shot with the Etec 60 with any other stock 60 hp engine on a skiff.  Just a fact, I've had them all on my skiffs.

Just remember, wet test each and make you own decision based on what you what, not opinions from an internet forum.  We do a lot of builds with Yammies and I personally really like the F70, it would be by far my choice of the Yammies, not so much the 60's if that helps.

Oh by the way, the 4 strokes have a dip stick.  Why?  To check the oil.....and don't forget the annual maintenence on those engines.  Of course, opinions differ but math remains a constant.

Now to muddy the waters a bit, Tohatsu has a new light weight 4S 50hp, great gear ratio and light weight just announced... I think I have to try one of those out!

Thanks,

M


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Great post Mel. Do you have any real world, on the water, numbers for the Suzuki? From what I heard, it is super efficient and packs a great holeshot.

Btw, I called capt Steve down here in Texas to see a copperhead in person this weekend. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm a certified marine tech for, Zukes, Yamaha, and Mercury. I use to be for Etechs but am not anymore. 

I hate 4-strokes! Just more parts to break and they lack the power of a 2-stroke. *for those of you that say I never have had a problem out of mine* news flash they break just as much as a 2 stroke,FACT! Motors in general have became more reliable but they still break! 

I hate the F70 Yamaha it lacks low end torque, and only produces good power toward the top of the power band! On a light weight skiff this is not a problem! 

I hate the Etech 60hp its just a pig, for the same reason the F70 is. It lacks the cu in to produce the low end power. I would never own the 60hp Etech not because its a bad motor, unreliable, or an outdated design, just because its a pig! 

Suszuki makes good products, however their biggest problem is corriosn issues plain and simple they suck!

I hate Honda outboards! But I have ran 2 of the new designed 60hp Hondas on 2 different kinds of skiffs and they are by far the most powerful 60hp I have ran to date! Honda's also have corrision issues but not as bad as Zukes! 

Every one of the engines listed above are going to roughly have the same amount of fuel efficiency including the 2stroke Etechs! 

Anyone who says that Etechs are primitive or old tech really doesn't understand it or has never worked on one! Out of the engine listed above the Etech is the most technologically advance engine out of the bunch.

Also a DOHC engine just means there is more crap to break, every one of the 4stroke engines above use a 4 valve per cyc. Design which creates the best power/efficiency. 

When people use to compare SOHC vs DOHC on car engines or cycles its because early on the SOHC engine would be a 2 or 3 valve/cyc and the DOHC would be a 4 valve/cyc. 

How about that I basically said I hate every engine I just talked about! ;D

Good luck you really can't make a bad decision as I think all the engines being produced now a days even the blacks ones  are reliable engines I would get the one with the best dealer network and longest warranty vs price. 

Creek


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Creek, 
So basically each of these motors suck in their own unique way. Thanks for nothing, now I'm more confused than when I started.

So the million dollar question since you work on outboards for a living. If you had to power a strike which way would you lean? Dealer network isn't an issue I'm in Orlando. What I need is a good balance of reliability, decent speed, holeshot and most importantly draft/weight. That's assuming fuel effeciency and warranty are all similar.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't take outboard suggestions too seriously. I asked a tech the other day who sold them all and he said Mercury was the best. Asked another tech who sold a lot of them and Yamaha was the best. Asked the Evinrude tech who also sold Yamaha and Evinrude was the best. 

Buy the one with the best warranty and best tech in your area.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Creek,
> So basically each of these motors suck in their own unique way. Thanks for nothing, now I'm more confused than when I started.
> 
> So the million dollar question since you work on outboards for a living. If you had to power a strike which way would you lean? Dealer network isn't an issue I'm in Orlando. What I need is a good balance of reliability, decent speed, holeshot and most importantly draft/weight. That's assuming fuel effeciency and warranty are all similar.


1) Let me clarify that when I said "Suzuki makes good products, however their biggest problem is corrosion issues plain and simple they suck!" I was only talking about the corrosion issues when I said they suck, Suzuki makes reliable engines and were actually the very 1st to produce 4 strokes. 

2) I would and have owned an Etech, just not the 60hp! Their 75-115hp are absolute beast! 

Back to your question on which engine I would chose? Well since you said Draft/weight are the most important I would go with the lightest one! Which I do believe is the 60hp Zuke @ 229lbs.

However I would probably give up the 10lbs of weight and go with Honda 60hp which weighs in @ 239lbs but has the largest displacement @ 998cc vs the Zuke of 941cc. 

I'm telling you when I ran the 60hp Honda on a 16ft flat bottom skiff I was very impressed! This coming from the guy who hates Honda outboards! 

Also resale value of the Yamaha and Honda engine is going to be better. 

Just a note nothing replaces pure "CU-IN" for raw power!

As I said before you really can't make a bad decision they are all good reliable engines.

Just my .02
Creek  

Oh and by the way your welcome for confusing you even more than when you started!


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Comparing the Etec to the Yamaha spec to spec the etec is better, compared to the zuk not close, and primarily it's a technology advancement. 

Pure and simple you can put the most fuel efficient injection system you want or reburn fuel but in the end you still have a big weedeater, 4cycle engines have a mechanical advantage over 2 strokes. Ask yourself could ford meet any cafe standards if they ran 2 cycle car engines of course not they are not efficient as 4 cycles.

Dohc have a big advantage over Sohc, they allow you more flexibility in cam timing and more importantly the valve angle can be raised to increase intake or exhaust efficiency. It is the same technology used in 180hp liter bikes, they are reliable and in a 60hp liter engine not a issue.

I don't know about corrosion issues having not disassembled many blocks as most.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Comparing the Etec to the Yamaha spec to spec the etec is better, compared to the zuk not close, and primarily it's a technology advancement.
> 
> Pure and simple you can put the most fuel efficient injection system you want or reburn fuel but in the end you still have a big weedeater, 4cycle engines have a mechanical advantage over 2 strokes. Ask yourself could ford meet any cafe standards if they ran 2 cycle car engines of course not they are not efficient as 4 cycles.
> 
> ...


LOL!

You obliviously don't like Etechs and love DOHC engines, so your biased review and opinion has been noted!

By the way an inverted 4s is still a car engine!


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Lol I do, i have pictures of dohc F1 engines all over the house, twin cam key chains, I even keep a couple cams in the glove box of my truck so I can say its DOhc. If I offended any 2 strokers, sohcer's or steam engine enthusiats I beg their pardon for my blatant bias and will defer to the experts In the future.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I fished out of a strike this weekend with a 60 etec. Plenty of power with this combo. It ran low 30s with 3 people, holesht was more than adequate.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone know the draft with 60etec vs 90 etec? I have been looking at the strike for some time now and plan to go wet test one soon. I normaly fish just myself and one friend all fly so light load of gear and no livewell

Thanks


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I finally got to see the Strike in person this past weekend.  Liz at BT got me in touch with another owner down on the TX coast.  I didn't fish all day on it - just spent a little time running and poling.

Overall I am impressed and it exceeded my expectations.  Fit and finish are top notch - no negatives there.

This was a center console version with an E-Tec 60.  Winds were about 8 - 10 knots, but the bay did not have substantial chop.  What chop there was the boat ate up - it was a very smooth, stable ride.  Top end was in the low 30's but the tunnel and tabs can be played with to get closer to 35.

It turned on a dime without any cavitation or sliding.  It also jumped on plane quickly in roughly 15" of water without needing to turn out.  I didn't get sprayed one bit while on the boat.

The boat was stable, though with any skiff, there is always a tippy factor.  I found the Strike to be very stable - me and the owner actually both stood on a gunnel at the same time.  He was on the nose while I poled and moved back and forth - I could easily accommodate the changes in movement without losing my balance.

Poling was easy and it tracked well with zero skating at the stern and very little at the bow.  I poled directly into the 10 knot wind with a little bit of work.  The best part of it was there was ZERO hull slap.  Zero slap at any direction.  Again, there was 10 knot wind and chop.  I could hear the slap on my boat next to us.

Holeshot with the E-Tec 60 was good, but not great.  But I am used to a Yamaha 2 stroke 90, which has great holeshot.  Again, it was good, but I didn't say "wow" to it.  

Draft - I didn't measure it, though really wanted to, but the owner said with two people and fuel, it is a true 6".  With just him, it is a bit less.  Judging by what I saw, that's a pretty true draft.

I still want to see the Micro, though at this point, I do understand what my trade-offs would be now that I've seen the Strike in person.  It is definitely a well built boat and the owner talked highly of the build process and working with Will and Liz.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

thanks for the review. Good luck finding a Micro to wet test. Micro looks cool. If it wasn't for wife's input I think I would go that way as I spend most of fishing time by myself. Family, friends/beach runs, and sunset cruises require the larger boat. Let us know what you decide to get. I talked to Liz about the Zuke yesterday. They haven't hung one yet. She thinks they will before they start mine. Still vacillating on engine. May go 4 stroke but not sure I want to be the prop guinea pig, etc.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I should have added that the boat was larger than I expected. While poling it was easy, it did feel larger than I imagined (after looking at pictures of it countless times).

Back on the hole shot - after looking at the video I took again, it did get on plane quick without turning, so take my comment from what it is worth - I am used to a 2 stroke 90, not the E-Tec 60.

Also, after reviewing the engine options more, plus reading up on the E-Tec, I can definitely see copperhead's points from the post above. I would not have any problem getting an E-Tec 60 on this boat. Fuel efficiency will be great on it. 

For Texas waters and my style of fishing, I would not put more than a 60 Suzi/E-Tec or Yamaha 70 on this boat to ensure the shallowest draft possible.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep those are good choices but one of my firends up in jax has a beavertail with the 60 etec but the hole shot is pretty weak ,but in our area being able to jump up quick and shallow doesn't matter at all. If it was me I would be looking at the hugest hp that doesn't overly kill the draft because what I have learned a while ago is you get better gas mileage  or very close to the same towards the max hp of your cap plate rather then the middle. Reason for this is you can spin more pitch, cruse at the same speed at a lower rpm and the motor isn't working as hard. Just something to think about, kind of like trolling motor trust and push pole length, you never hear anyone complain about ,ahh man I have way to much
Trolling motor thrust or man I wish my push pole was 4 feet shorter lol


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Yep those are good choices but one of my firends up in jax has a beavertail with the 60 etec but the hole shot is pretty weak ,but in our area being able to jump up quick and shallow doesn't matter at all.  If it was me I would be looking at the hugest hp that doesn't overly kill the draft because what I have learned a while ago is you get better gas mileage  or very close to the same towards the max hp of your cap plate rather then the middle. Reason for this is you can spin more pitch, cruse at the same speed at a lower rpm and the motor isn't working as hard. Just something to think about, kind of like trolling motor trust and push pole length, you never hear anyone complain about ,ahh man I have way to much
> Trolling motor thrust or man I wish my push pole was 4 feet shorter lol


My Grand Dad use to say this about engine size:
"You Only Feed the Horses You Use"


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Take a look at BT's facebook page from today. There's a cool Strike on there with an F70 tiller set up that would be a great combination of power and light weight.


----------

